

Woman assaulting a guy for using a drone on the beach - PaulSec
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/woman-attacks-man-using-drone-public-beach/

======
malka
Contrary to popular belief, everyone is allowed to take picture of you, as
long as you are in public space. They only need your authorization to use the
picture.

~~~
hahalolhaha
Contrary to popular belief, not everything legal is ethical.

~~~
Xenmen
Assaulting a person is neither legal nor ethical

